# FE rescore or review?



## chaocl (Sep 29, 2008)

I failed my first FE exam and recived my percentages for every topics in July. After I calculate my score based on the percentage in each topics that I find out my score are 65*1=65 (Morning) and 23*2=46 (Afternoon) total of 111 point. According to the Lindeburg FE review book that passing score should be 110+ or -. Another website mention that the passing score should be 120. Anyway I will retake the FE exam again later and study even more harder than before. However, I just want to know if it is you what will you do? Retake or rescore &amp; review it.

PS. rescore and review it will cost a lot of money and you are not able to take the next test if after the rescore and review that you still failed.


----------



## benbo (Sep 29, 2008)

chaocl said:


> I failed my first FE exam and recived my percentages for every topics in July. After I calculate my score based on the percentage in each topics that I find out my score are 65*1=65 (Morning) and 23*2=46 (Afternoon) total of 111 point. According to the Lindeburg FE review book that passing score should be 110+ or -. Another website mention that the passing score should be 120. Anyway I will retake the FE exam again later and study even more harder than before. However, I just want to know if it is you what will you do? Retake or rescore &amp; review it.PS. rescore and review it will cost a lot of money and you are not able to take the next test if after the rescore and review that you still failed.


Forget the rescore and take the test. I've never heard of a successful rescore.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like you really need to 'up' your pm score - 23/60 (46/120) = 38%, pretty marginal. 65 on the am gets you about 54%. Get that pm section up to 30+/60, you should get thru it then.


----------



## chaocl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you all. I will never mention about the rescore again and keep forward but not backward. I will imporove my afternoon test score 30+ and keep my morning test 70+. 10940623:


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 1, 2008)

chaocl said:


> Thank you all. I will never mention about the rescore again and keep forward but not backward. I will imporove my afternoon test score 30+ and keep my morning test 70+. 10940623:



Can you post your diagnostics score from NCEES? lots of people here can also give you some analysis and tips too.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 22, 2008)

STEEL MAN said:


> Can you post your diagnostics score from NCEES? lots of people here can also give you some analysis and tips too.


I will post my April, 2008 diagnostics report after I passed my FE.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 22, 2008)

Forgot to mention I did general am and general pm.


----------

